# Wheel Reel... need help finding hardware.



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an extra 18" wheel for my car that has been sitting around the garage since I had the car (same model) prior to this one. It's taking up shelf space and I've been trying to find a way to wall mount it so that it can spin on the wall to reel up an air hose or power cord. 

I know I need some kind of bearing. I thought about a lazy susan hardware kit but I'm not sure it would support the weight and use. Any other ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A lazy susan bearing would not work very long as they are designed to be used horizontally, not vertically.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

How about a used hub and bearing assy from a salvage yard or junkyard. Probably thirty bucks or so. Even if it not in perfect condition as long as it is not frozen up. Most cars are bolt ins now and you will have a flange with four bolt holes. Just a sturdy wooden bracket and some long bolts.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

For an air hose, a reel can be purchased from HF for about $40. Could you buy the additional parts for that?

Also, have you tried selling the wheel on CL?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You will spend more $'s trying to convert then you will to purchse a hose reel.

George


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not necessarily about saving money, but having a neat looking hose reel and freeing up some space. This isn't a steel wheel off a 88 Corolla. :icon_smile:










This one isn't mine.. mine's black and has a fine layer of sawdust on it at the moment. Oops.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

doing metal work now lol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

The wall stud is wood. :laughing:


----------

